# Favorite 270 win ammo for elk.



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So I'm helping a buddy out. She drew a either sex elk tag on CO. She lives in California and is having a hard time finding any ammo in stores or online. Will be using a pre 64 model 70 her dad left her. It's her first hunt and just wants some meat to eat. I told her I'll help find some ammo. I suggested brands I've had good success with other calibers. But before I go out and start looking I thought I'd ask ya'll if you had any factory loads you like in the 270 win.

Oh and good quality hunting boots for the ladies?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything with a bonded/monolithic bullet that weighs 130 grains or more should do nicely.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Nosler Partition or Accubond. All three come in 130,, 140 or 150 grain I believe. 

Cheddar


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I shoot the Hornady SST out of my 30-06 and .338 win mag. Great bullets.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I shoot the 150 gr. Partition. That is one tough bullet!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys this will get me headed in the right direction.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the 130 accubond should do the trick and have less thump on her shoulder than the heavier 150's. Nosler makes their own ammo and many other companies use their bullets, so you should have plenty to choose from.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother and one of my best friends use .270s for elk; both 150 grain bullets. My brother uses Winchester Power Points and my friend uses the cheaper Federals. Both do OK.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Either shoot a hard bullet really fast, or shoot a big bullet fairly slow. -----SS


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I like Barnes 130s or 140s for elk in the 270. Penetrates deep, and smashes through bones.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

My husband dropped a big cow elk at 660 yards with a Barnes 129 gr LRX bullet. Smashed through the bottom of the spine and kept on going.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have killed lots of stuff with win 130 gr power points. Only ever lost 1 animal, and I think it was more the shot then the bullet. And it is like the cheapest OTC ammo there is.


----------

